# Grandin Road Free Shipping Code



## ironmaiden

Hi All
UPS just delivered my new GR tombstone today and included was a postcard with an offer for free shipping through August 15.
The code is TYGRJ72

Enjoy!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you,

I just ordered the Talking Urrn it ships out on 8.10.12


----------



## xrockonx911

saweet thanks!!


----------



## Kngtmre

So...tempted...but I have so many unfinished projects that I still need to pour money into...


----------



## ironmaiden

Glad you all could use it. I know that sometimes free shipping ends up being a better deal than the 20% discount depending on the $$ of your order.
Since I usually buy one thing at a time I use the free shipping code whenever I get one


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery

Thanks for sharing. A penny saved is a penny spent on another prop.


----------



## preeti22

Thanks for sharing the code it will be really helpful for me to save money while shipping.


----------



## [email protected]

Yup... I just used it again.


----------



## kathy2008

ironmaiden said:


> Hi All
> UPS just delivered my new GR tombstone today and included was a postcard with an offer for free shipping through August 15.
> The code is TYGRJ72
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Thanks so much! I used your code to get this! My first prop! Animated Rising Grave Keeper! 
http://vimeo.com/45994824


----------



## XEDD333X

WOW!!! THANKS SO MUCH! You just saved me $24!!! =D


----------



## ironmaiden

Last day to use my free shipping code and I STILL havent placed my order.
I was going with the Zombie dog but after a check of the size it was more like a reality check. It is simply too small for my yard. I bought a scorpion statue from Design Toscano that is larger than the Zombie dog.

I think I may just get the Spell Book. I like the Stone Man's face but may wait to see what the reviews are.


----------

